# The Protein Works Cherry Bakewell Pancakes



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

1.5 cups of Cherry Bakewell Oats

1 scoop Cherry Bakewell Whey

2 Eggs

2 Egg whites

500ml water

1/2 teaspoon coconut oil

Optional

No added sugar cherry jam

Lemon Juice

Sweetner

Makes 4 - 5 pancakes

Mix contents together in shaker bottle with the wireball.

Pour small amount of mix into hot frying pan and cook for 2 mins on medium heat, turn over to brown both sides.

Place onto plate, sprinkle on some sweetner if you have a very sweet tooth, ENJOY!

Order your products from The Protein Works using my referal code *AH1057 and get 250g of any protein flavour for free!*

*
*

*
*


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

Sounds good. Do the flavoured oats have a strong flavor? Wish I'd ordered oats now.

Are you sure its 500g free? I think its 250g, might be wrong though.


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

rsooty said:


> Sounds good. Do the flavoured oats have a strong flavor? Wish I'd ordered oats now.
> 
> Are you sure its 500g free? I think its 250g, might be wrong though.


Thanks for pointing that out, I am sure your correct and it is 250g free.

The oats flavour is not too strong but the taste is very nice and sweet enough for me.


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

That sounds pretty damn good and easy enough to knock together


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

What weight were your oats, in grams? Our cups might be different sizes..


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> What weight were your oats, in grams? Our cups might be different sizes..


I used standard measuring cups that you buy in Tescos. Its comes to around 150g.


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

Just tried these (kind of). I used unflavoured oats and no coconut oil. It only just fits in the shaker and I struggled to mix it well. I'd say either use half portions or use a mixing bowl instead of a shaker.

Still tasted good, I had some of mine with jam and others with golden syrup. Texture is good and I'll try them again with some other flavoured whey.

Thanks for the recipie OP


----------

